# Talk me out of it!



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After reading about mabzmuzic s find of LTZ wheels I did a search and I found a set of 2012 RS wheels for use on my LS. @ $400 + shipping on Ebay. I am only looking at 16s since I just bought a new set of 16 in tires. 







2012 CHEVY CRUZE RS SPORT PACKAGE WHEELS - RIMS GREAT CONDITION - QUANTITY 4 | eBay 

Yea nay? I am just bored. Thinking about trading my LS for an Eco but don't want to take the "hit". Seem to be more mod options with the 1.4 than the 1.8. Boy was I wrong when I bought this car last year!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

In the same boat as you man, in the same boat.

I'm not a fan of the 5 spoke pattern, but anything beats hubs IMO. doitdoitdoit


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

i just purchase my car last week and i made the good move to go with 1.4t lt cruze... many upgradable part... only conserne i have is the 105x5 bolt patern... hard to find good looking wheel with this patern....


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

patatewz said:


> i just purchase my car last week and i made the good move to go with 1.4t lt cruze... many upgradable part... only concerns i have is the 105x5 bolt pattern... hard to find good looking wheel with this pattern....



You're in the same boat as the rest of us "Wheel wise" There are wheels out there try Tirerack.com and discount tire has some but limited. What I was talking about on the engine is the "grass is always greener" idea. Yesterday I drove friend's Malibu with a 6 cyl and I loved the power and she had new brakes also. I was thinking trade my 6 speed in for an auto with the 1.4 Eco probably and get better gas mileage. As I said: I am bored and need a change! What I don't know yet. That is why I was looking at the wheels. Most here have the 1.4 and me with the base 1.8. Shoot me! LOL


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> You're in the same boat as the rest of us "Wheel wise" There are wheels out there try Tirerack.com and discount tire has some but limited. What I was talking about on the engine is the "grass is always greener" idea. Yesterday I drove friend's Malibu with a 6 cyl and I loved the power and she had new brakes also. I was thinking trade my 6 speed in for an auto with the 1.4 Eco probably and get better gas mileage. As I said: I am bored and need a change! What I don't know yet. That is why I was looking at the wheels. Most here have the 1.4 and me with the base 1.8. Shoot me! LOL



I still feel like that, but I am still liking my LS. There is also a set of eco wheels in michigan for $400. The guy said he will take $350. I actually am thinking of getting these for winter. I will gladly back off for any forum member that wants to pursue this set.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> After reading about mabzmuzic s find of LTZ wheels I did a search and I found a set of 2012 RS wheels for use on my LS. @ $400 + shipping on Ebay. I am only looking at 16s since I just bought a new set of 16 in tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say nay on the rims. We can find you a better deal. I will keep looking also. Did you see the eco wheels in detroit? I have been in contact with that seller, he will take $350. and they have tires on them.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> I would say nay on the rims. We can find you a better deal. I will keep looking also. Did you see the eco wheels in detroit? I have been in contact with that seller, he will take $350. and they have tires on them.


Yes I saw the Eco wheels and told him if I came up I would buy. He did not respond yet.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Yes I saw the Eco wheels and told him if I came up I would buy. He did not respond yet.


probably because I was already dealing with him. Do you want me to point him in your direction? I really don't need them. I am just being greedy trying to ride in style for the winter months.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> probably because I was already dealing with him. Do you want me to point him in your direction? I really don't need them. I am just being greedy trying to ride in style for the winter months.



Yes, I would like to. I think I bought crappy set of tires and that would be a good replacement. The new tires I just bought Michelin Defender XT from Sams. I seem to be having TPMS and MPG problems now and the tires are rather stiff and don't take bumps well! When they installed the tires, they had trouble getting the TPMS to work correctly and now they are 4 PSI off and I cannot seem to get the DIC over 27 MPG. SO yea I am looking for a something different. Only thing, It would not be until tomorrow to go up and get them and I will. Any ideas about my problems


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Yes, I would like to. I think I bought crappy set of tires and that would be a good replacement. The new tires I just bought Michelin Defender XT from Sams. I seem to be having TPMS and MPG problems now and the tires are rather stiff and don't take bumps well! When they installed the tires, they had trouble getting the TPMS to work correctly and now they are 4 PSI off and I cannot seem to get the DIC over 27 MPG. SO yea I am looking for a something different. Only thing, It would not be until tomorrow to go up and get them and I will. Any ideas about my problems


I just sent him message and told him to send me his number. I have no idea what is happening with the TPMS and DIC. I do know I had to show the guy how to access the TPMS relearn option on the DIC at Discount Tire. I can email you pictures of the wheels if you like. He sent them to me


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

U can take your 1.8 above the 1.4 s youll just lise your warranty i mean half the cars on here are void haha really doesnt matter cause anything the dealer does you xan do its just how well you can techa car

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I went back to Sams where I bought the tires to see if I could exchange for something else and they said the PSI was 46 and it was like driving a truck! They knocked the PSI down to 35 and now my TPMS PSI is just about matching. FYI I did not have the TPMS sensors rebuilt/sealed. At 35 PSI the car feels better but again they messed with my driver seat. Another week to adjust. LOL See how the MPG goes now. Also that means my pressure gauge is pretty wacked. Better buy a new one.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gonna slowly work on appearance with my car, and then once my warranty runs out in 3-4 years(miles wise); i'll re-build the 1.8L with a supercharger, or simply swap the engine out for a 1.6T, 2.0T(if it fits ), or whatever I can find.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Incredible find on the Eco wheels. I plan of finding some Ecos and maybe plastidipping them gunmetal.

And I hate when the driver's seat gets out of whack. You'd think it'd be easy to adjust but for some reason it takes a few tries!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm gonna slowly work on appearance with my car, and then once my warranty runs out in 3-4 years(miles wise); i'll re-build the 1.8L with a supercharger, or simply swap the engine out for a 1.6T, 2.0T(if it fits ), or whatever I can find.


this is what im gonna do makes no sense to do it but hey i love the way this car looks and if i have the funds idd make it a project mindaswell since its just a car haha


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> this is what im gonna do makes no sense to do it but hey i love the way this car looks and if i have the funds idd make it a project mindaswell since its just a car haha


I have two plans as of current. First, as i stated above, is to simply strap a supercharger on it, and do any other necessary mods for it to work. On the other hand, ever since its been announced, I've had my eye on the New Cadillac ATS; and if I had a huge bag of money to throw away, I'd put the RWD 2.0T into my Cruze, or the 3.6L DI if it could somehow fit.

Otherwise, I gotta hope that Chevy makes an SS Cruze, or look into the Verano 2.4L N/A to then swap in and get a turbo/super on it.


----------

